# Polizeiwillkür



## ToKaPo (21. Juni 2007)

...einige Polizisten im Bergischen Land leiden vermutlich unter akuter Sehschwäche. Solltet ihr mit eurem Auto in Solingen und Umgebung unterwegs sein, vermeidet unbedingt jeden Kontakt eurer
Hände mit eurem Kopf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachfolgend ein fast unglaubliches Erlebnis meinerseits mit zwei netten Beamten aus
Solingen. Wenn es nicht so traurig um das deutsche Rechtssystem stehen würde, es
wäre fast zum lachen...

Es war eigentlich absolut Narrenfrei: Um dem Stress einer gut zweistündigen
Bahnfahrt zur Uni zu entgehen, lieh ich mir das Auto meiner Mutter. Das Autofahren
in Solingen alles andere als Stressfrei ist konnte ich da leider noch nicht ahnen.
Ich fahre also nichtsahnend und mich an die Verkehrsvorschriften haltend auf dem
Heimweg von der Uni durch unsere schöne Stadt, als auf einmal
hinter mir ein Auto ziemlich dicht auffährt. Nachdem sich meine Augen an die ungewohnte
Nahansicht der bulligen Passat-Front gewöhnt haben, erkenne ich dann auch das
drängelnde Polizeiauto. Blöderweise fährt es so nah auf, das ich die hübschen
Blinklichter auf dem Dach, welche mich anweisen zu stoppen, erst erkenne als der
Wagen sich wieder zurückfallen lässt, um vermutlich ein erneutes Bedrängungsmanöver
zu starten. Als vorbildlicher Bürger hält man natürlich flugs auf dem Seitenstreifen
an und kramt schon mal in freudiger Erwartung der sich anbahnenden Routinekontrolle
seine Papiere hervor. Nachdem sich einer der beiden Sheriffs in Wild-West-manier mit
der Hand auf dem Colt an meine Beifahrerseite anschleicht, erfolgt dann auch schon
die Konfrontation mit dem vermeintlichen Polizistennachwuchs auf der Fahrerseite.
Der recht junge Mann in Uniform fragt dann auch wie erwartet nach meinen Papieren,
welche ich ihm pflichtbwusst entgegenstrecke. Der nächste Satz lässt mir dann
allerdings meine Gesichtszüge entgleiten:
"Wir haben sie angehalten, da sie während der Fahrt telefoniert haben."
"Öh, wat?!"
Nach einem Dementi meinerseits folgt dann die wohl obligatorische "Wir sind aber zu
Zweit und habens gesehen, ätsch"-Nummer. Das Angebot gemeinsam das angebliche
Tatwerkzeug auf ankommende und ausgehende Anrufe zu untersuchen, wird mit
nachdrücklicher Arroganz und dem Hinweis darauf, ich hätte die Anrufe ja löschen
können, zurückgewiesen. Dies ist bei meinem Handy zwar technisch garnicht möglich,
aber diese Tatsache ignoriert der werte Herr geflissentlich. Vermutlich hält er mich für einen bösen Hacker und denkt ich hätte mich während der Fahrt in die Software meines Mobiltelefons gehackt. Sischa dat!
Damit zieht sich der recht unfreundliche und scheinbar von äußerster Sehschwäche geplagte junge Mann mit seinem Freund John Wayne wieder auf die grün-lackierte Ponderosa Ranch zurück, um dort wie ein Rudel hungriger Hyänen über meine Daten herzufallen, und sie vermutlich in ihrem PC unter der Rubrik
"OWNED!" abzuspeichern. Gibts eigentlich Prämien für derart geschasste Autofahrer?

Super Sache das. Ich habe nichts gemacht außer mich wie üblich mit dem rechten Arm
auf der Mittelarmlehne abzustützen und meine Hand als Stütze für meinen vom
Uni-Stoff schwer gewordenen Kopf zu nutzen, während ich mit dem linken Arm mein
Gefährt durch den Feierabendverkehr steuerte. Und nun stehe ich dumm da, zwei
Beamten mit augenscheinlicher Sehschwäche beschuldigen mich am Steuer telefoniert zu
haben, wovon aber keine Rede sein kann. Mein Handy, das ich ihnen angeboten habe,
wollten sie mit dem Hinweis nicht überprüfen, ich hätte ja meine Anruflisten
bearbeiten können. Dies ist zwar technisch bei meinem Gerät nicht möglich, aber das
interessierte die netten Herren wohl nicht wirklich.
Nu bekomm ich in ein paar Tagen nen schicken Anhörungsbogen, darf Widerspruch
einlegen und muss hinterher doch die 40,- Euro + Bearbeitungsgebühr + Gebühr zur Einrichtung eines Punktekontos berappen und mich auf meinen ersten
Punkt in Flensburg freuen, weil das Wort von Beamten schwerer gewichtet wird als das
eines wohl zweitklassigen Normalbürgers.
Ein Hoch auf das deutsche Rechtssystem! Polizeistaat wir kommen!

Also, immer dran denken: Beim Fahren immer beide Hände ans Steuer, am besten grundsätzlich zwei weitere Personen als Zeugen mitführen, Handy abmelden und im Idealfall noch eine Kamera in
das Auto einbauen die den Fahrer filmt. Ansonsten heißt es: Die Polizei hat immer recht!


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (21. Juni 2007)

Anfechten !

Schliesslich lassen sich Anrufe nicht nur auf den Handy selbst, sondern vor allem auf den Servern der Provider nach verfolgen. Und dort sollte unwiderlegbar klar werden, dass du NICHT telefoniert hast ...

Leider hast du recht, dass die Aussage der Polizei schwerer gewichtet wird, als die eines 'Normal'-Bürgers ...


----------



## Centekhor (21. Juni 2007)

Meines Wissens zählen die Worte von Beamten doppelt ... d.h. sie sitzen zu zweit im Auto, ihr zu viert ... dann stehts Aussage gegen Aussage ...
Dass sie mit der Hand an der Schußwaffe an dein Fahrzeug kommen ... gewöhn dich dran, mittlerweile werden ja Polizisten auf der offenen Straße in D erschossen, von daher ... 

Das Ding aus Prinzip erstmal anfechten!
Haben sie dich dabei gefilmt? Nein? geht doch schon bald mit nahezu jedem Polizeifahrzeug!

Sei froh, dass dein Auto ned tiefer is, keine anderen "besonderen" Felgen drauf sind usw. ... da stehst dann gleich mal Ewigkeiten dran ...
Bei sowas jedoch immer freundlich und bestimmt bleiben ...


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (22. Juni 2007)

Würd ich auch auf jeden Fall anfechten.
Hoffe du hast ne Rechtschutzversicherung.
Wenn es denn so ist das es bei deinem Handy nicht möglich ist die Ein- und Ausgehenden Anrufe zu löschen, wirst du damit auch Erfolg haben.
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so ^^
Viel Erfolg und halt uns auf dem Laufenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. Juni 2007)

Und da soll mal noch den guten alten Spruch ´´Die Polizei dein Freund und Helfer´´ glauben ? Sehr schönes Beispiel an dem man lupenrein sehen kann wie lächerlich das Gesetz ist.


----------



## Kruaal (25. Juni 2007)

Naja, gibt immer zwei Versionen einer Geschichte. Im Zweifelsfall kann den Telefonanbieter dir sicherlich eine Verbindungsauskunft für den fraglichen Zeitpunkt geben.

Und ja, wir sind bereits mir Riesenschritten auf dem Weg zum Polizeistaat.


----------



## Lorille (25. Juni 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Naja, gibt immer zwei Versionen einer Geschichte. Im Zweifelsfall kann den Telefonanbieter dir sicherlich eine Verbindungsauskunft für den fraglichen Zeitpunkt geben.
> 
> Und ja, wir sind bereits mir Riesenschritten auf dem Weg zum Polizeistaat.



Wenn es nach Wolfang S. geht, sind wir schon einer.


----------



## Kruaal (25. Juni 2007)

Ach warum denn? Schau mal, Fingerabdrücke in Ausweisen und großräumige Videoüberwachung gibts auch schon in Spanien bzw England. Und hats da in den letzten Jahrzehnten Anschläge gegeben? Äh... da war ja was.


Das die Onlinedurchsuchung die Terroristen nicht treffen *kann* weil man denen getrost genug Wissen unterstellen kann um sich hinreichend abzusichern, ist natürlich auch total nebensächlich.


----------



## Lorille (25. Juni 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Ach warum denn? Schau mal, Fingerabdrücke in Ausweisen und großräumige Videoüberwachung gibts auch schon in Spanien bzw England. Und hats da in den letzten Jahrzehnten Anschläge gegeben? Äh... da war ja was.
> Das die Onlinedurchsuchung die Terroristen nicht treffen *kann* weil man denen getrost genug Wissen unterstellen kann um sich hinreichend abzusichern, ist natürlich auch total nebensächlich.



Schon die neuen fliegenden Kameras gesehen, die in Liverpool eingesetzt werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du machst was verdächtiges, dann flattert dr das Ding erstmal hinterher. Was ist verdächtig?


----------



## Forentroll (28. Juni 2007)

Servas,

ich denke, ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis wird dir auch nicht viel bringen, da anscheinend Handys nicht mal in de Hand gehalten werden dürfen. Die Polizisten sind da wohl oder übel im Vorteil 



> [...]In einem vom Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Karlsruhe entschiedenen Fall führte ein Autofahrer ein Handy und einen Organizer mit sich. Der Organizer war auch als Mobiltelefon nutzbar, aber nur, wenn in diesem und nicht im Handy die SIM Karte aktiviert war. Als sich der Polizeiwagen auf der Überholspur neben dem Auto befand, ließ sich der Autofahrer nicht irritieren und betätigte unbeeindruckt seinen Organizer, um von der Datenbank seine Geschäftstermine abzufragen. Das brachte ihm ein Bußgeld von 40 Euro wegen unbefugter Benutzung eines Mobiltelefons ein. Gegen diesen Bußgeldbescheid wehrte er sich, zunächst mit Erfolg.
> [...]Da die Handy-Funktion zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle ausgeschaltet und die SIM Karte des Handys aktiviert war, verneinte der Amtsrichter den Tatbestand. Anders das OLG. Nach Ansicht der Richter liegt die Handy-Benutzung nicht nur beim Telefonieren vor. Jede bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung des Gerätes falle begrifflich darunter.[...]Als tragbare Telefone am Steuer verboten wurden, zielte der Gesetzgeber darauf ab, dass der Fahrer buchstäblich beide Hände am Steuer und nicht am Gerät haben sollte. Der Autofahrer muss also 40 Euro berappen und erhält eine Eintragung in Flensburg. (OLG Karlsruhe, Beschluss vom 27.11. 2006 (3 Ss 219/05) DAR 2007, 99)[...]


Quelle

Na ja meiner Meinung nach totaler Schmarrrrrrrrrrrrn, rauchen, trinken und essen darf man ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (28. Juni 2007)

Essen, trinken und rauchen darf man auch ... und zum schalten muss man bei ner Handschaltung auch eine Hand wegnehmen, oder? ^^


----------



## bogus666 (28. Juni 2007)

Man muss beide Haende am Steuer haben? Wie schaltet man dann? Oder ist man dazu verpflichtet, nur noch Automatik zu fahren?


----------



## RazorTK (28. Juni 2007)

Na ich muss mal auch was dazu loslassen, da ich auch "Bulle" bin.

Bei uns gibts leider auch schwarze Schafe und die Beiden, die du erwischt hast, wollten sicher mal wieder nen Ticket schreiben. Das Verhalten der Kollegen ärgert mich genau so wie dich, da damit unser Berufsstand in den Dreck gezogen wird. 
Wir schreiben nen Ticket nur in dem Fall, wo wir hundertprozentig sicher sind. Ich musste z.B. noch nie zum Gerichtstermin wegen eines Handyverstoßes. Wir verwarnen meistens mündlich, außer der Kraftfahrzeugführer (ordentliches Beamtendeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) benimmt sich, sagen wir mal, daneben. Bei ner guten Ausrede, bei der man schmunzeln kann, verwarne ich auch nur mündlich.

Leider muss ich aber noch 3 Sachen erklären. 
Ersten: Der Beamte, der sich da so "anschlich", ist der Sicherungsbeamte. Dieser hat immer eine Hand an der Waffe. Leider werden die Zeiten nicht besser, siehe Heilbronn. Sieht zwar böse aus, ist manchmal aber lebensrettend.

Zweitens: Laut Gesetzgeber reicht es, dass Mobilfunkgerät in die Hand zu nehmen. Telefonieren ist nicht nötig. SMS tippen muss ja schließlich davon eingeschlossen sein. Was übrigens, wie ich finde, die Konzentration mehr beansprucht als das Telefonieren.

Drittens: Leider ist es ärgerlich, dass manche Sachen natürlich erlaubt sind, wie Schminken, Essen usw. Keine Frage. Aber leider passieren die schlimmsten Unfälle bei der Handybenutzung. Vor ca. einem 3/4 Jahr musste ich einen tödlichen Verkehrsunfall aufnehmen. Ein junges Mädchen ist bei schönem Wetter auf grader Straße abgekommen und gegen einen Baum geprallt. Da wir auf keinem Fall Selbstmord annehmen konnten, fand der Kollege ihr Handy im Fußraum. Das Display zeigte eine angefangene Nachricht. Ermittlungen ergaben, dass sie kurz vor dem Unfall eine SMS bekam. Sie wollte wohl zurückschreiben. Durch Unachtsamkeit geriet sie auf dem Grünstreifen und mangels Fahrerfahrung lenkte sie gegen und fing an zu schleudern. Tja, das Ende vom Lied steht ja oben.

Ich bin erst 25 und seit 5 Jahren dabei, aber diese Erfahrung hat gereicht. Seitdem schreibe und telefoniere ich am Steuer nicht mehr. 

Wie gesagt, tut mir leid, dass du auf solche Sturköpfe getroffen bist. Aber mach dir nichts draus, ich hab vorgestern auch nen Ticket bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig aufklären. Auf eine weitere Diskussion freue ich mich.


----------



## Centekhor (28. Juni 2007)

Dann grad mal ne doofe Frage ...
Wie is das mit ner Freisprecheinrichtung ... ich mein zum wählen muss ich immer noch ans Handy hingreifen (Anruf annehmen, Nummer wählen), das lenkt dann ja eigentlich genau so ab als wenn ich mir das Handy ans Ohr halte ...


----------



## TheOneRs (29. Juni 2007)

soweit ich weiß muss man dafür "stehen" also nicht wärend der fahrt annehmen und wählen.... aber bin kein spezialist also angabe ohne gewehr^^

aber grade in Solingen (für die die sich auskennen ich komme aus remscheid also nebenan) gibts schon nen paar vögel muss ich ehrlich sagen... ich bin halt als rollerfahrer unterwegs, und ich hatte schon einen gerichtstermin weil die polizisten stur behaubtet haben der roller wäre mindestens 80 gefahren (das das technisch möglich gewesen wäre will ich hier nicht anfechten aber bin zu dem zeitpunkt defenitiv 50 gefahren) gut da ich die streifen polizisten nicht mit dem roller fahren lassen wollte, und gebeten habe einen motorad polizisten hinzuzuziehn, hingen die dann ewig am funk... letztendlich haben sie keinen gefunden der bei schlechten wetter sich freiwillig auf nen unbekannten roller setzt^^ also "wir bleiben bei unserer aussage das wir dich mit ca. 80kmh gesehen haben" -- "gut haben sie auch nur den ansatz eines beweises?" -- "wir haben es beide gesehn, du wirst benachrichtig, guten tag" ich hab den gerichtstermin selbst mit einem unterbezahlten pflichtverteidiger mit leichtigkeit gewonnen... aber meine frage WTF? warum gibt deutschland für so einen schwachsinn geld aus? will nicht wissen wieviele steuergelder dieser unsinn an gerichtskosten etc gekostet hat (son richter will ja auch seine brötchen verdienen)

mfg


----------



## RazorTK (29. Juni 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Dann grad mal ne doofe Frage ...
> Wie is das mit ner Freisprecheinrichtung ... ich mein zum wählen muss ich immer noch ans Handy hingreifen (Anruf annehmen, Nummer wählen), das lenkt dann ja eigentlich genau so ab als wenn ich mir das Handy ans Ohr halte ...



Doofe Fragen gibt es nicht, sondern nur doofe Antworten.

Sicher ist das ein Problem. Aber hier meint das Gericht, dass es besser ist, eine Hand kurzzeitig vom Steuer zu nehmen, um zu wählen etc. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du zum Schalten auch eine Hand vom Steuer nehmen musst. Es geht hier um die Zeitdauer.

Bevor jetzt wieder Leute kommen und sagen:"Ich hab nur 10 sec telefoniert. So lange brauch ich auch beim Schalten. Also nichts ist." 
Das stimmt wohl, aber es ist wie mit der Zigarette. Wenn dir das Handy runterfällt, suchst du auch erstmal usw. 

Aber wie gesagt. Bei kurzen Strecken halte ich einfach mal kurz an und das Simsen mache ich, wenn ich angekommen bin. Eine Erfahrung reicht.

Zu dem Rollerfahrer. Klar gibt es bei uns auch dumme Menschen. Man kann so eine Verhandlung nie gewinnen, die auf Aussagen gestützt sind. Da dachten wohl die netten Kollegen, das wird schon. Tippe auf alte Säcke, die das bis jetzt immer so gemacht haben. Selber Schuld. 

Zum lieben Geld. Die Kommunen geben soviel Geld für so viel scheiße (sry für den Ausdruck) aus, dass das gar nicht drauf ankommt. Sieh es so, du rettest Arbeitsplätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Raz


----------



## Amarillo (29. Juni 2007)

Hab da auch mal so ein Erlebniss gehabt.

Heilig Abend 2005

War auf dem Weg von meinen Eltern nach Hause. 
Die berliner Strassen natürlich extrem leer. Blöd nur, dass unser "Freund und Helfer" deswegen so rein garnichts zu tun hatte und der Meinung war den nächstbesten (Meiner Einer) zu kontrollieren.

Gesagt getan. Winkerkelle raus und Kontrolle durchführen.

Der erste Satz: Haben sie Alkohol getrunken? 
Ich: Nein!
Er: Sie sehen aber so aus!
Ich: Mein Aussehen ist ein Dauerzustand!
Er: Sie bewegen sich mit ihrer Äusserung auf dünnem Eis.
Ich: Nunja, Sie sind ja auch kein Kind von Schönheit.

Zack - Anzeige wegen Beleidigung angedroht, jedoch nie etwas gekommen.

Fazit: Langeweile macht erfinderisch, kann aber auch nervig sein!


----------



## AhLuuum (1. Juli 2007)

Am besten finde ich die Polizisten, die grade ihre Ausbildung hinter sich haben und auf Streife einen auf dicke Hose machen wollen. Lustig wird es, wenn man nichts verbrochen hat und sie einem auch eigentlich nichts nachweisen können. Da lässt man dann schonmal den ein oder anderen Spruch vom Stapel. Natuerlich nur in gewissen Maßen und sich in sicheren Ufern bewegend, damit man keine Anzeige wegen Beamtenbeleidigung bekommt.


----------



## mgh (2. Juli 2007)

Arrrgghhh!! 
Was kostet einmal Beamtenbeleidigung=?
50 €!!
Do hosst du orschloc.
auf fussballspielen kann man sich abreagieren da wird aus so nem neo-bullen schnell mal ein kleines Pony =)

mfg
MGH


----------



## Centekhor (3. Juli 2007)

RazorTK schrieb:


> Aber hier meint das Gericht, dass es besser ist, eine Hand kurzzeitig vom Steuer zu nehmen, um zu wählen etc. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du zum Schalten auch eine Hand vom Steuer nehmen musst. Es geht hier um die Zeitdauer.


Ich fahr die meiste Zeit mit nur einer Hand am Lenkrad (Ausnahmen sind hier kurvige Landstraßen, Stadtverkehr usw.) ... aber auf der Autobahn fahr ich fast ständig mit nur einer Hand am Lenkrad, "normale" Überlandstraßen auch ... ich sitz dabei aber ganz normal im Auto und häng ned mitm Kopf fast beim Beifahrer ...


----------



## ToKaPo (18. Juli 2007)

So, Bußgeldbescheid ist gerade reingeflattert. Macht 44,- Euro Strafe, 20,- Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr und 1 Punkt in Flensburg. Ob ich für letzteren auch noch irgendwelche Gebühren bezahlen soll weiß ich noch nicht...
Habe schon überlegt ob ich nicht anbieten soll den Betrag an die beiden Beamten zu spenden, damit die sich mal ne ordentliche Brille leisten können, aber naja... Werde jetzt erstmal Einspruch einlegen, mal sehen ob es was bring...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (18. Juli 2007)

Die Story ist auf jedenfall hart, halt uns auf dem laufenden !


----------



## Eed (18. Juli 2007)

Geh dagegen an. Dass du nicht telefoniert hast kann der Provider mit nem Verbindungsnachweis nachweisen. Und falls dein Handy sogar aus war hast du auch gute Karten das du nicht am Handy irgendwas rum gemacht hast. Denn man kann auch nachweisen zu welchem Zeitpunkt ein Handy an war. Denn wenne s an ist meldet es  sich an den Funkmasten an. Und wenn es zu dem Zeitpunkt aus war dann, war es auch nicht am Mast angemeldet.


----------



## Topperharly (19. Juli 2007)

mh... ab jetzt fahre ich mit den füßen.......


----------



## KSK (19. Juli 2007)

Moinsen !

Sicherlich könnte ein Provider das beweisen; jedoch bedenke, dass Schueler / Studenten meist nicht das Geld fuer ein Vertrags Handy haben.
Defakto ist es schwierig dann an einen solchen Nachweis zu kommen, jedenfalls wenn ein Provider dies im Nachhinein anbietet, auf jedenfall kostenpflichtig.

In diesem Sinne 
KsK




Eed schrieb:


> Geh dagegen an. Dass du nicht telefoniert hast kann der Provider mit nem Verbindungsnachweis nachweisen. Und falls dein Handy sogar aus war hast du auch gute Karten das du nicht am Handy irgendwas rum gemacht hast. Denn man kann auch nachweisen zu welchem Zeitpunkt ein Handy an war. Denn wenne s an ist meldet es  sich an den Funkmasten an. Und wenn es zu dem Zeitpunkt aus war dann, war es auch nicht am Mast angemeldet.


----------



## KSK (19. Juli 2007)

Moinsen ^^

Nette Storys ... sollte man als "Dauerfred" einfuehren !

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema ... Polizei ......
Da ich ein mich bereits im "betagten Alter" befinde ... bitte nicht lachen ^^

Also seiner Zeit besuchte man noch die Autokinos. Nach einem solchen Besuch und er "Rückreise" nach Hause ..... wurde ich kontrolliert. Fahrzeug war ein VW Scirocco sehr alter Art.
2:30 Uhr Nachts ... Duesseldorf ..... Kelle ..... aussteigen.
Ohh Gott .... ein Beamter ohne Sterne auf der "Klappe" .... nur so eine weisse "Litze".
Fuehrerschein, Papiere .... bla bla ...
"Also Ihr Auto ist tiefergelegt, das sehe ich auf den ersten Blick" so der "angehende Beamte";
diverse seiner Kollegen im Hintergrund .... hatten schon ein lachen auf dem Gesicht stehen.
"Nein ... mein Auto ist nicht tiefergelegt" erwiderte ich".
"Doch das sehe ich und werde nun eine Prüfung durchfuehren".
Oehmmm ... Pruefung ?
Joo ein zweiter Beamtenanwaerter kam herbei, beide legten ein Tuch auf mein hinteres Autodach, dann wurde eine ueberdimensionale Wasserwaage aufgelegt und mit dem Zollstock gemessen.
Hmmm was soll das ?
Haben die abgelaufene Medikamente eingenommen ??
Ich stand fassungslos daneben.
"Sehen Sie ... Ihr Auto ist exact 8 Zentimenter tiefer als in den Papieren angegeben".
Ich sagte ... "Klar .... sind ja auch noch 3 Leute im Auto"; Ohh  Mannn .... also alles austeigen .... 
Nochmal wurde nachgemessen ... da waren es nur noch 4 Zentimeter.
"Sehen Sie ... wir haben Recht ... Ihr Auto ist tiefer gelegt !".
Ohh ... ich vergass .... als Installateur hatte ich einen kpl. Werkzeug / Schweißausstattung im Kofferraum.
Ich teilte dem Beamten das mit; nachdem ich den Kofferraum öffnete konnte eigentlich jeder mit einem IQ von 8 erkennen, dass der Grund des "tieferlegens" im Gewicht des Werkzeugs zu ergruenden war.
Aber nein ... ich wurde aufgefordert den ganzen Kofferraum zu leeren. Mittlerweile dauerte die Kontrolle bereits 90 Minuten ... und ich hatte die "Faxen dicke". 
Mit den Kumpels räumte ich dann die Sachen aus ..... noch bevor alles draussen war, kam ein 2 Stern Silber Sherrif dazu und sagte .... das alles okay sei.
Frustriert wies mich der "Anwaerter" an, alles wieder ein zu packen. 
Ekkkkk  halt mich einer fest ..... dem Typ klopp ich gleich was aufn Kopf.
Woooooow  alles fuer Nuesse .... 
Gut .... alles wieder in Auto .... der Anwaerter kam an die Fahrertuer und wollte mir grade die Papiere geben als er noch sagte ..... "ich kontrolliere noch Ihr Reifenprofil" ... worauf er ans Heck meines Autos ging.
Hmmmmm ^^^^ .... Er gab mir die Papiere und wuenschte eine gute Fahrt.
Da hatte ich zum ersten Mal ein ein lachen im Gesicht.
Die Moral von der Geschichte .... 
Man begegne Beamten in "Speehhhh" ... und nehme sich viel Zeit.
Die Dummheit uebertrifft alles was man sich denken kann; ein VW Scirocco hat immer noch Frontantrieb und da waren die Reifen abgefahren. 

----- >  also ohne Worte

KsK


----------



## vikale (19. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Jo kenn ich das is so ca. das gleiche wenn ich am motorrad mein headset 
im Ohr habe und mich diese pisser anzeigen da ich ja musik gehört haben könnte.
Mein Vadda hat ne BMW mit dem passenden Helm mit integreirtem Radio.
und na wat glaubt ihr ob die das intressiert--> nööööööö!
Ich sags euch manchmal sin se ja ganz nützlich, aber größtenteils sin die einfach nur dumm,
glauben sie sind die ober ruler, und sowieso is jeder der ka uniform trägt a depp!
Das einzige das effektiv hilft is (wenn man dabei is) die feuerwehruniform SICHTBAR im Auto zu vertauen.
diese arschgef... bullen die wolln mein zaubering.......!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.vikale


----------



## Ares@nerathor (24. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Schon die neuen fliegenden Kameras gesehen, die in Liverpool eingesetzt werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an Half-Life 2

Überwachungsstaat Deluxe.


----------



## Nofel (24. Juli 2007)

Mit mein Käfer werde ich alle 2 Tage angehalten. Beste war wo mir erzählt wurde was ich alles nicht hätte verändern dürfen. Der Käfer ist 100% original. Die Lackierung und viel Chrom und neue Sitze sind das einzig was geändert wurde. Aber ich musste schon ein paar mal deswegen beweisen, das alle original ist.


----------



## Fuega (2. August 2007)

Ach da hab ich armes zartbeseitetes Wesen schon was auch ganz tolles erlebt. Ich wollte meiner Lieblingsschwester einen Gefallen tun und hab sie in die Amikaserne gefahren wo ihr Holder stationiert ist. Soweit so gut. Ich hab noch grinsend zugekuckt wie 2 Armysoldaten mit Spiegeln meine Rostlaube nach Bomben untersucht hat. Nunja, zeitraubend aber ganz amüsant anzukucken. Sooooooo die Kleine Schwester fix am richtigen Gebäude abgesetzt und nix wie wieder raus da. Dachte ich! Wer schonmal in sowas drin war weiß das die Straßen mit Stopschildern nur so gepflastert ist. Und da ist es mir doch passiert..... ich hab aus Versehen (vor lauter "wo ging es hier nochmal raus") ein Stopschild überfahren. Nicht so wild dachte ich just  in dem Moment in dem es mir aufgefallen ist... ist ja nur ne kleine Straße und weit und breit kein Auto.... tja falschgedacht... nur preschte ein dicker Geländewagen auf mit zu mit der netten Aufschrift MP! (die Miltitärpolizei der Amerikaner). Die bremsten mich aus und 4!!! mit Maschinengewehrbewaffnete springen aus dem Auto und brüllen mich wild mit ihren Migränestäbchen fuchtelnd an. Ähhhhhhh ja. Hallo? Da hockt eine tief schuldbewusste Frau auf dem Fahrersitz die das nicht absichtlich gemacht hat und ausserdem kein Wort versteht..... Himmel da rutscht einem das Herz in die Hose.... Ich hab aber auch nie wieder ein Stopschild überfahren....


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

sei foroh das die dich nicht abgeknallt haben.... die amerikaner haben da immer einen empfindlichen zeigefinger.


----------



## Fuega (2. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> sei foroh das die dich nicht abgeknallt haben.... die amerikaner haben da immer einen empfindlichen zeigefinger.



Glaub mir eins du kuckst denen auch nicht ins Gesicht.. die Augen fixieren sich automatisch auf den Lauf ^^


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

naja ich hab von einen kerl gehört der war im irka... glaub ein reporter aus frankreich, der hat mit seiner kammera einen trupp amerikaner gefilmt und da haben die den franzosen erschossen  da sich gedacht haben das is ne panzerfaust....


----------



## Ghosar (2. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> naja ich hab von einen kerl gehört der war im irka... glaub ein reporter aus frankreich, der hat mit seiner kammera einen trupp amerikaner gefilmt und da haben die den franzosen erschossen  da sich gedacht haben das is ne panzerfaust....



Jetzt haltet aber mal den Ball flach. Im Krieg ist die nervliche Anspannung sicherlich etwas anderes als auf einem Armeestützpunkt in Deutschland. Zu dem Franzosen kann ich nichts sagen, da mir der Vorfall nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung ist.

Der Bericht von Fuega beschreibt ja, dass ihr eine Verkehrsvergehen begangen und auch selbst erkannt hat. Der Threadersteller hat sich definitiv nichts dergleichen vorzuwerfen. Also ist der Fall nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. Trotzdem bleibt die Reaktion grenzwertig. Vielleicht hatten die Jungs und Mädels der MP gerade einen Einlauf von Chef kassiert, da kommt so eine VERKEHRSSÜNDERIN gerade recht.

Zum Glück ist mir sowas bisher erspart geblieben.

Ghosar


----------



## Fuega (3. August 2007)

Ha ha, passend zum Thema ist mir gestern was tolles passiert. Meine sadistische Ader ist voll befriedigt.

Schauplatz: die A73 auf Höhe Erlangen - Bruck

Ich tucker mit meiner Minirumpel durch die Baustelle. 80km Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Ich fahre so etwa 83kmh. Soweit so nix besonderes. Hinter mir kommt der erste Drängler. Hats wohl sehr eilig. Da aber die  Fahrbahn einspurig ist, kann ich jetzt auch nix machen. Ich lass mich nicht ärgern, die paar Meter wird er auch noch überleben. Soooo Baustelle Ende... immernoch auf 80 beschränkt. Vielleicht bin ich deshalb so brav weil ich erst vor kurzem geblitzt wurde... waren zwar nur 10 Euro Strafe aber trotzdem. Mittlerweile sinds noch mehr geworden dies eiliger hatten. So nun wirds wieder 2spurig. Ich zieh rüber und zisch zisch zisch ziehen etwa 10 Autos im Eiltempo an mir vorbei... wohlgemerkt es ist immernoch 80..... Blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz ... Feuerwerk unterm Jahr! Muhaha, alle in den Blitzer gerauscht. Vollnabbel, wer die Strecke kennt weiß das die da soooo oft stehen. Selber schuld.  Ich frag mal bei der Stadt an ob ich Provision krieg....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (3. August 2007)

Fuega schrieb:


> ..... Blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz blitz ... Feuerwerk unterm Jahr!



Das nennt man dann wohl ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die Anderen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Wochenende

Ghosar


----------



## Monyesak (6. August 2007)

hä rauchen auch nich? das glaub ich jetz aber nicht.


----------



## Kruaal (6. August 2007)

KSK schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> 
> Sicherlich könnte ein Provider das beweisen; jedoch bedenke, dass Schueler / Studenten meist nicht das Geld fuer ein Vertrags Handy haben.
> Defakto ist es schwierig dann an einen solchen Nachweis zu kommen, jedenfalls wenn ein Provider dies im Nachhinein anbietet, auf jedenfall kostenpflichtig.
> ...


Beweislast liegt bei der Polizei. Von deren Aussage mal abgesehen gibts da nichts und nur aufgrund einer solchen Aussage wird ein Richter ihn nicht schuldig sprechen können.


----------



## Jakkle (8. August 2007)

Ok,

ich find den Beitrag auch recht nett, da hab ich mich doch gleich mal angemeldet. WoW ist gerade tot langweilig, da schreib ich hier auch mal was zum Thema. 

Ich bin ebenfalls ein "Bulle", jo das ist laut aktuellem Richterspuch wohl auch keine Beleidigung mehr. Gott wirds verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Besten immer einen offen sichtbaren und funktionstüchtigen Rasieraparat im Auto liegen haben. Ich hab mal jemanden angehalten, weil ich dachte er hätte auch telefoniert, jupps mir war tot langweilig gerade in der Schicht. Auf jeden Fall steh ich dann an seiner Fahrerseite und arbeite das normale Prozedere ab, wie oben schon ein paar mal auf die eine oder auch andere Weise beschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nun, ich steh da und der Typ sagt, tut mir leid Herr Wachtmeister, ich hab nicht telefoniert, ich habe mich gerade rasiert und ein Telefon habe ich garnicht bei. Ich schau natürlich in seine Mittelkonsole und da liegt doch tatsächlich nen Rasieraparat. Echt, ich war so perplex, dass ich anfangen musste zu lachen. Entweder war das die beste Ausrede der Welt oder der hat  sich wirklich rasiert. Keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall war die Geschichte so gut, damit will niemals vor einem Richter landen. Das wär ja nur peinlich.

Frauen haben da irdendwie schlechtere Karten mit dem "Trick", aber es soll ja welche geben, die sich auch im Gesicht epilieren müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2007)

Wobei rasieren wohl mind. genauso vom Straßenverkehr ablenkt wie mit dem Handy herumzufuhrwerken.


----------



## Thareen (9. August 2007)

So lange das noch nicht explizit verboten wurde, ist es egal und kann verwendet werden.
Auch wenn es mindestens genauso ablenkt wie das telefonieren bei der Fahrt an sich.

@Topic da dies ohnehin zu einem Erlebnisthread über Polizeiwillkür ausartet, will ich mal nicht so sein und auch was dazu beitragen. Habe auch fünf Kleinigkeiten, welche mir gerade wieder ins Gedächtniss kommen, gibt zwar noch mehr, da ich irgendwie eine abnormale Statistik im angehalten werden habe.
Aber die fünf sollten eigentlich reichen um einen kleinen Überblick auf mein Glück mit Polizeibeamten zu bekommen:

1.
Wurde auch mal vor längerer Zeit angehalten, da ein übereifriger Beamter dachte, dass ich am telefonieren sei, da ich die Hand im Gesicht hatte.
Zu seinem Leidwesen musste er feststellen, dass ich eine Freisprecheinrichtung installiert und eben nur einen Schokoriegel verspeist hatte.
Lange Geschäftsfahrten mit dem Firmenwagen machen hungrig... und wenns mal wieder länger dauert^^
Bei der Gelegenheit noch die übliche Kontrolle nach Verbandskasten und Warndreieck.
Hat mich dann frustriert weiterfahren lassen... doch kein Ticket schreiben können der arme *fg*

2.
Als ich mir mal das Auto einer damaligen Freundin ausleihen musste (da meines in der Werkstatt war, ich aber dummerweise auf einen Leihwagen verzichtet hatte) wurde ich auch schon nach kurzer Fahrt angehalten.
Als Grund die verbeulte Vorderfront des Wagens. Hierzu die Vorgeschichte:
Meine ex hatte einen Fahrskill im Bereich von.... naja null wäre übertrieben, aber doch sehr niedrig.
Die Schnauze vom Wagen hat sie sich das erste mal beim Einfahren in die Garage zerdeppert.
Beim zweiten mal wars zu spät gebremst an einer Roten Ampel.
Beim dritten Mal wieder die Garage.
Da dies schon das dritte mal war dass ich den Wagen habe richten lassen, hab ich mich dann irgendwann mal geweigert in das Auto noch Geld reinzustecken, da es ja in spätestens einem Monat wieder so aussieht.
Obligatorische Frage des Beamten: "Haben sie den Unfall bereits gemeldet?"
Antwort: "Das Auto sieht schon seit einem halben Jahr so aus, aber ja die Versicherung weiss bescheid"
Hierzu kam dann noch die obige Story wie es zu der "Delle" kam...
Beamter: "Weiterfahren" mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht *g*

3. 
Als ich mit ein paar Freunden in einer fremden Stadt unterwegs war um zu einer Veranstaltung zu gelangen und ich weder ein Navigationsgerät, noch eine brauchbare Karte dabei hatte, habe ich mich an die ungefähre Wegbeschreibung gehalten, welche ich ein paar Tage zuvor erhalten hatte... per Telefon.
Auf einer Hauptstrasse kurz vor dem Zielpunkt, welche zu dem Zeitpunkt aber absolut leer war, fuhr ich etwas langsamer (30 statt 50 & Stockdunkel incl schlechter Beleuchtung) damit ich die Strassenschilder lesen konnte um nicht die richtige zu verpassen, tauchte hinter mir ein komisches Grünes Auto mit blinkenden blauen Lichtern auf dem Dach auf... angehalten.
Nach der Kontrolle der Pässe und der Fahrzeugpapiere wurde ich verdächtigt, Alkohol getrunken zu haben.
Ergo: Alktest... bestanden.
Irgend ein Schweisstest zwecks Aufputschmittel: bestanden.
Da denen aber scheinbar wirklich langweilig war, wollten die noch meinen Kofferraum überprüfen.
Da ich einige Tage zuvor auf einem Campingtrip war und das ganze Zeug noch im Kofferraum hatte, kam die Frage: "Sie leben wohl in ihrem Auto".
Nicht darauf eingegangen und mir mal zur Abwechslung einen frechen kommentar verkniffen, da ich nur Ärger gerochen habe.
Nachdem nun das komplette Auto ausgeräumt war und die gelangweilten Beamten immer noch nichts gefunden hatten, was diese mir ankreiden konnten liessen die uns dann endlich ziehen und wir konnten die restlichen 200m zu der Veranstaltung laufen. Parkplatz hatten wir ja jetzt^^

4.
Auf dem Heimweg, kurz vor Erreichen des Ziels musste ich zu meinem Leidwesen feststellen, dass sämtliche Parkplätze in der nähe meiner Wohnung inklusive meinem eigenen belegt waren. Naja, dann such ich mir halt den anderen.
Bei einer Wendeaktion in einer Seitenstrasse in welcher ich einen freien Parkplatz ausgemacht hatte, muss ich wohl einer Streife aufgefallen sein.
Kaum geparkt und Motor abgeschaltet, stand hinter mir auch schon der Polizeiwagen mit Blaulicht.
Die üblichen Papierkontrollen wie man sie nur zu gut kennt über mich ergehen lassen.
Auf die Frage wo ich hinwill: "Nach Hause... ist übrigens gleich da vorne (mit Finger auf das Haus zeige)."
Ungläubiger zweiter Blick auf die Rückseite meines Persos.
Beamter: "Woher kommen sie um diese Uhrzeit (23:00h) noch?"
Anwort "Spätschicht".
In dem Moment muss ausgerechnet einer meiner Freunde welcher auch ein direkter Nachbar ist, vorbeilaufen. Kurze Begrüssung mit diesem per Handzeichen... Rechte Hand noch am Lenkrad zwecks abstützen, Finger ausgestreckt als Gruß.
Frage des Beamten: "Kennen sie diesen Herrn?"
Denke mir nur was das den denn angeht: "Ja, ist zufällig mein Nachbar, welcher auch hier wohnt und wegen welchem dieses Erlebnis von mir hier mit ihnen, Morgen wohl schon im gesamten Freundeskreis bekannt sein dürfte, dass ich praktisch vor meiner eigenen Haustüre kontrolliert wurde".
Komischer Blick vom Beamten.
Danach noch der übliche Check nach Verbandskasten und Warndreieck und endlich durfte ich nach Hause.

5.
Neulich habe ich mich als Fahrer angeboten da einige Freunde und meine Wenigkeit in eine örtliche Disco wollten. Da ich generell kaum mal etwas trinke, ausser zu besonderen Anlässen unter Androhung von Gewalt mal ein Glas Sekt war mir das gerade recht. Als Fahrzeug wurde das Auto eines der Anwesenden Freunde genommen, aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen.
Auf dem Heimweg dann angehalten worden. Zwei Beamte, einer ganz frisch von der Polizeischule und ein älterer grauhaariger welcher sich im Hintergrund gehalten hatte.
Übliche Begrüssungsfloskeln mit anschliessender Papierkontrolle.
Junger Beamter: "Haben sie etwas getrunken?"
Ich: "Klar, etwa 2 Liter Cola".
Junger Beamter: "Wollen sie mich verarschen?"
Ich eiskalt: "Nö"
Älterer Beamter hat schon ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht.
Junger Beamter: "Aussteigen, Alkoholtest".
Alktest N°8/2007 meinerseits... bestanden.
Warndreieck & Verbandskasten waren auch Vorschriftsmäßig vorhanden und auf dem neusten Stand.
Junger Beamter: "Ist das ihr Wagen?"
Ich: "Nein, das gehört dem welcher in der Mitte auf der Rückbank im Koma liegt."
Älterer Beamter im Hintergrund hat schon sichtliche Rückenschmerzen und Atemprobleme, lässt sich gegenüber dem jüngeren Kollegen nichts anmerken.
Nach einer bestandenen Reifenprüfung, hatte der ältere Kollege ein erbarmen und sprach ein paar Worte mit seinem jüngeren eifrigen Kollegen, worauf wir dann weiterfahren durften.
P.s. den Colaspruch bringe ich seitdem öfters^^


----------



## Amarillo (9. August 2007)

herrlich gelacht!


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2007)

_Ich stand unter der Dusche, weil meine Glückslocken brauchen ja Pflege. Plötzlich krieg ich nen Anruf, ich sofort ran, ich hab mein Handy immer dabei: &#8222;Bernie! Alte Käsekrokette, Ringel die Natter, lange nicht gehört.&#8220; Ja sacht er: &#8222;Atze höma, he he, lang nich gesehn, wa? Komma rüber aufen Kaffee.&#8220; Also Essen &#8211; Hamburg 350 Kilometer. Ich sach: &#8222;Bernie, setz auf! Ich komme.&#8220; 

Ich ab in meine Karre, in die Garage, in meinen Porsche 911er und dann ganz charmant meine 6 Zylinder geflutet, mein Baby durch die 6 Fahrstufen geführt und dann gaaaanz ganz ganz galante mit 182 raus aus dem Neubaugebiet. 

Auf die Autobahn: 10 Minuten freie Fahrt, da war ich schon im Stau. Aber ich bin ruhig geblieben. Ich bin ganz ganz ruhig geblieben. Im Juli. Brüllenheiß. Ich steh im Stau. Neben mir so ein ukrainischen Schweinetransporter. Stand auch noch dran: Täglich Kiew &#8211; Lissabon. Ein infernalischer Gestank! Bestialisch! Wahnsinn! Ich hab sofort die Scheiben hochgemacht, hab ich gemerkt, das Verdeck ist nicht drauf. Aber ich bin ruhig geblieben. Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr stinken. In dem Moment kurbelt der Fahrer das Fenster runter. Und da war ich mir nicht mehr wirklich sicher: Findet der Viehtransport jetzt vorne oder hinten statt? Der kurbelt das Fenster runter, da kam so ne Schulter raus, so ne ukrainische Schulter, und kennt Ihr diese Silberrücken, wo Männer so behaart sind, dass selbst die Haare noch mal Haare haben? Am Durchlüften der Meister! Zum ersten Mal seit Kiew das Fenster runter. Und unter den Armen vier ganz dicke Warzen. Da fehlten nur noch Nase und Ohren, dann hätten die Doppelkopf spielen können. Aber ich ruhig geblieben. Ich bin ganz ganz ruhig geblieben. Das hat mich gerettet, denn nach 2,5 Stunden gings ja auch schon wieder weiter. 

Und ich wollt grad so den Mief aus der Karre blasen, den Pell außer Hütte, mal richtig aufen Pin, mal zeigen, wo beim Pavian die Hupe hängt. Will also grad so richtig auf der linken Spur Gas geben, da zieht vor mir so ein cremefarbener Jetta mit nem Rentner vornedrin raus. Auf den beiden Vordersitzen so ne mumifizierte Rheumadeckenbesatzung. Korthut, Wackeldackel und gehäkelte Klorolle, alles da. Und ich hab mir gedacht: Schröder, ruhig bleiben. Wer weiß, was bei den beiden in den letzten 30 Jahren nach der Silberhochzeit alles schief gelaufen ist. 

So ist er, der deutsche Rentner, so ist er. Fährt 250 Kilometer im Jahr und wenn schon Autobahn, dann als ehrenamtlicher Stauführer auf der A1, ist klar. Nach 120 Kilometern zog er auch schon wieder rechts rüber und ich fahr so ganz ruhig, wie es meine Art ist, ich bin ja ein ruhiger Fahrer, fahr ich auf der linken Spur in der Metroopa-Stellung, hier Handy, BigMäc, Cola light, im Fußraum nach ner Kassette von Deep Purple gesucht und pass nen Moment nicht auf, da hämmert doch auf der rechten Spur ein Ferrari Testarossa an mir vorbei. Und da war Schluss mit lustig! TILT ERRORR READY TO RUMBLE!!! Was glaubt dieser süditalienische Mozzarellaschieber eigentlich, wo er hier ist? Ich setze ihm nach. Was denkt der sich, die italienische Darmentleerung. Den werde ich vorne ansaugen und hinten wieder ausscheißen! Ich schalte zurück: 2. Gang, 3. Gang, 4. Gang. 220, 230, 240. Meine 335er krallen sich in den Asphalt. Meine 6 Zylinder schreien mich an: Schröder, ist das alles, was Du drauf hast? Schröder, ist das alles? Ist das alles? 

Der Turbolader pfiff die Symphonie der Vernichtung! 260, 270, 280 liegen an Herr Kalloi. Das muss das Boot abkönnen. Bei 295 treibe ich ihn mit dem vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsabstand von 1 Meter 45 vor mir her. Und ich will ihm gerade die finale Höchststrafe verabreichen: Lichthupe bei 305. Was macht dieser südeuropäische Sackrasierer? Rettet sich feige und unehrenhaft über die nächste Ausfahrt auf die Landstraße. Und ich hab gedacht: Geil, wehr dich Arschloch. Landstraße, das ist mein Revier. Da sitz ich am Ende der Nahrungskette. 

Ich setze ihm nach. Und im Synchronflug rasen wir durch Niedersachsen. Und gladiatorengleich ziehe ich auf einem pfeilgeraden Teilstück an ihm vorbei. Er akzeptiert seine Niederlage durch abprobtes Bremsen und ich husche vorbei! Vor meinem geistigen Auge geht schon alles ab: Die Siegerehrung, die Champagnerdusche, Nationalhymne, Boxenluder jaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 

In dem Moment werde ich geblitzt! Kurz geguckt, wo bin ich? Dorfstraße innerorts. Kurzer Blick auf den Tacho: 238. Sicher. 10 % runter. Müsste klappen! 

Da seh aber auch schon die uniformierten Bewegungsmelder hektisch mit der Kelle am wedeln. Ich voll in die Ramme. Direkt auf Marke. Der Schmiermax hätte nur noch aufbocken müssen und betanken. Da kommt einer von diesen verschobenen Preisrichtern in Uniform, kommt wutentbrannt an mein linkes Fenster. Ich runter. Er brüllt mich an: &#8222;Sie wissen, warum wir Sie anhalten?&#8220; Ich sach: &#8222;Ja sicher... zweimal das Curryschnitzel Bombay ohne Pommes bitte.&#8220; 

Das Wochenende auf der Wache war gar nicht das Problem, aber als Bernie dann anrief: &#8222;Höma Atze, der Kaffee wird hart...&#8220;_

Es passt so herrlich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (9. August 2007)

Aus dem Leben gegriffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToKaPo (17. August 2007)

So, hier nun der amüsante Einspruch gegen meinen Einspruch:

Der BER XYZ wurde durch uns kontrolliert, weil wir eindeutig ein Telefonieren am Steuer festgestellt haben. Der BER hatte eindeutig beim Vorbeifahren ein Mobiltelefon an sein Ohr gehalten. Hätten wir Zweifel an der Tat des BER gehabt, wären wir dem Grundsatz "Im Zweifel für den Angelagten" gefolgt.
Diese Zweifel waren in diesem Fall jedoch nicht vorhanden. Der BER hat während der Fahrt telefoniert.

Die Argumente, die der BER zur Anfechtung unserer durchgeführten Maßnahme nennt, weise ich zurück.

Ein 3er BMW Cabrio ist lediglich schwer einzusehen, wenn es sich um die Überprüfung der Gurtpflicht handelt, da der Gurt sehr weit unten aus der B-Säule tritt. Der Kopf des Fahrers ist in einem solchen Fahrzeug jedoch genauso gut zu erkennen, wie in anderen Fahrzeugen. Somit ist auch deutlich zu sehen, ob sich der Fahrer ein Handy an sein Ohr hält.

Auf eine Überprüfung des Mobiltelefons wurde durch die Beamten verzichtet, da es bei jedem Telefon möglich ist, die Anruflisten durch drücken weniger Tasten zu löschen.
Des Weiteren hätte der BER den Beamten auch ein zweites, anderes Mobiltelefon, welches er möglicherweise mit sich führte, vorzeigen können.


Finds ziemlich lächerlich. Erstmal, was zum Teufel ist ein BER? Ich habe ja erst gedacht das der gute Mann neben seiner akuten Sehschwäche auch noch unter einer nicht minder schweren Rechtschreibschwäche leidet, und mich für einen Bären gehalten hat. Aber eigentlich war ich an besagtem Tag recht gut rasiert, eine Verwechslung ist da also ausgeschlossen...
Also was soll das heißen? "Bürger mit eingeschränkten Rechten"? ^^
Des Weiteren zeigt alleine schon der letzte Absatz, das der Mann mit Aussagen um sich wirft, ohne vorher irgendwelche Informationen einzuholen. Nicht gerade die beste Eigenschaft für einen Polizeibeamten.
Bei meinem Mobiltelefon kann man definitiv keine einzelnen Anrufe aus den Anruflisten löschen. Lediglich die gesamte Liste ist löschbar, und das wäre bei einer Überprüfung wohl aufgefallen. Auch den Verdacht des Vorhandenseins eines weiteren Mobiltelefons hätten die Beamten durch eine Durchsuchung meines Autos durchaus ausräumen können, ich hätte jedenfalls nichts dagegen gehabt.
Ich schätze mal das Schreiben würde von jedem halbwegs guten Anwalt auseinander genommen. Ob mir die 66,- Euro den ganzen Stress vor Gericht allerdings wert sind muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## Scark (28. August 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Beweislast liegt bei der Polizei. Von deren Aussage mal abgesehen gibts da nichts und nur aufgrund einer solchen Aussage wird ein Richter ihn nicht schuldig sprechen können.



Ein Polizeibeamter gilt vor deutschen Gerichten als Zeuge und somit quasi auch als Beweismittel. Und einem Polizeibeamten wird in 99% der Fälle eher geglaubt, weil er seinen Job riskiert, wenn er jemanden zu Unrecht beschuldigt.


----------

